
Google Wraps Internet Explorer in Chrome Clothing - narad
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2011/12/google-chrome-frame/
======
pasbesoin
Google Chrome Frame. Which actually wraps the Chrome "engine" in the IE
interface; the title seems to vaguely imply something that is the other way
around.

